# How to prepare for UHS entry test?



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I need to know the opinions of people about how to prepare for UHS entry test such as which books to consult,which topics are important,from where to prepare for MCQs etc

Moreover is it necessary to study through an academy or self study is sufficient especially for a Non F.Sc student(A levels system)?

If academy study is more beneficial can any successful applicant recommend me any good and reputed academy in Lahore and/or Multan.

Thankyou for your time.


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

Muaaz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to know the opinions of people about how to prepare for UHS entry test such as which books to consult,which topics are important,from where to prepare for MCQs etc
> 
> ...


if you join academy, especially the FSc session(if you are A-level student),then i think it will be beneficial for you!#yes 
Books that you need for practicing MCQS,are ilmi and dogars publications it will cover your FSc portion!!#happy 
Best of luck!!
:happy:


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Muaaz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to know the opinions of people about how to prepare for UHS entry test such as which books to consult,which topics are important,from where to prepare for MCQs etc
> 
> ...


memorize fsc science and english books word to word.


----------

